# how do i catch *****



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i've tried 220 conibears and a butt load of snares but i cannot get any raccoons any help would be great. they were all set up along a fence between to marshes(private land that i got permission to trap on)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you setting the 220 conibears in square buckets? If you haven't, try setting the bucket/conibear setup in a tree and angle it so that the **** is able to walk inside it. What baits are you using? I know there are some berry pastes that trapping stores sell that work really well for *****. But I am sure you can find a homemade bait that will work just as well. There are a few good trapping forums out there. I have never tried to snare ***** but I do know from experience that the bucket setup works for many people.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

wasn't using a bucket before but put one together the other day, haven't had time to set it. as far as bait goes was using some nasty smellin' stuff from Sportsmans Wharehouse , that stuff really reaks just about passed out the first time i sniffed it. thinking a peanut butter and jelly might work better. lol
I'll try it in a tree this next time, and say a really long prayer lol

thanks


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken and waffles? :mrgreen:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll have to fight my one year old for the waffles lol


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll be putting the trap out tomorrow so hopefully i'll have something by the weekend


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Corn.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Blueshooter, call me again next time you're up my way and I'll give you a few books to read. I use to do alot of trapping a few years ago but haven't done it in few years. Low fur prices and do many other obligations have kept me away from it for a while. Once you get the hang of it Bandits are pretty simple to catch. I still have all the gear and alot of books that will teach you how to make sets. Once you get the hang of snares, you will love using those things.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks, how er' the decoys hanging?(i don't dare put any more out fear the cat will make it a munchy again)
here's another one i did can't remeber i fit was posted or not


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Chancho is working great. I can't tell you how many times I see him out there and reach for my gun. I don't have Octavio ( the flying one, out yet he looks good in the house) but my wife and I get a kick out of watching the parents and little kids see how close they can get to the one on the feeder. The stop and point at it and then walk slowly towards it, they have no idea it's a stuffed bird. The ones I've been shooting lately have alot of yellow on the beaks now. I'm interested in seeing how the dove turns out.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i've been really busy putting the basement together, last two birds i've done was a Ross for myself(not finished) and a mallard for a kid down here in SpanishFork. I have a bobcat I need to finish skinning and preping for the tannery. though i'm tempted on putting a Hen ruddy, i shot up at Farmingtona few months ago, this next thursday . can't wait to do the dove though last one i did was when i was 14 , one of my first birds(friend shot it with a 12 gauge)had a zillion holes in it lol


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh btw I forgot to mention I usually use Black gold dog food for my bait. :roll: It catches feral cats and ***** in a cage trap quite well, I have never seen a cat go into a 220 conibear though. I am new to this whole trapping thing too so bear with me. I am just using stuff that has worked so far.

To keep the dog food from rolling out, spread a decent amount of peanut butter in the back of the bucket and press a good amount of dog food in it. They should be able to smell it from a good distance.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll have to try it, believe it or not my wife and I don't eat peanut butter but we still have some cans of it unopened on the shelf.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Canned cat food works great as a bait for trapping *****. I prefer the fish flavors because I think the smell carries well.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Take a leg trap put some tinfoil on the pan and put the trap just under some water ***** are very curious and they will grab the tinfoil


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe it was in the book "Where the red fern grows" where they teach about the shiny coin in a hole with nails essentially barbing the hole and the **** will supposedly not release the shiny item. That might be fun just for curiosity sake.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

takem said:


> Take a leg trap put some tinfoil on the pan and put the trap just under some water ***** are very curious and they will grab the tinfoil


I had great success with this method in the past.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The very simplest bait for **** is very cheap canned catfood. Tuna/sardines packed in oil, or if you like to mess with messy stuff, mix heated peanut butter with mini marshmellows. Any of these in the back of the bucket or cubby set will draw in a **** from miles away.

I would think your two swampy areas would have well worn trails between them that you could place your 220 right in the path and catch ***** without any bait. Make sure you disguise the trap by using natural grasses to cover the sides and top and guide the **** into the middle of the trap.

Good luck.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Tuna fish!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had luck with bananas


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I HATE *****, they try to clean my garden out every year. If you want some *****, come on over and either use my traps, or shoot them. I dont care.


----------

